# Spanish Cat for adoption



## GertiRouge (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I´m new here but I also have an adoption case. I´m volunteer in an animal protection society in Spain. I know there are many cats in need but maybe someone would be interested in this one.

We´re looking for a home to an elderly cat. Her name is Pepita and she´s 14 years old. She had a "home" before but it was like ****. She was neck bound so badly that she got really hurt. And what is more,she was constantly battered. Luckily we got her out of there.And her wound is healing well.But she needs a family to give her all the love she didn´t get.She needs a peaceful place urgently. She´s in a foster home but she can´t stay there much longer,she needs a safe and permanent home to stay.

Here´s a link where you can meet her.

http://protectoraanimalparraga.net/ficha/858/


If you are interested in her you can answer here or send me and e-mail to:
[email protected]

Thanks everyone!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Poor little girl! I'm glad her dental problems were fixed. I hope she finds a good home soon.

Looks like she's polydactyl! Adorable!


----------



## GertiRouge (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes,she´s nice,very quiet (she´s 14).Ans she´s scared of any sudden noise.I guess anything that reminds her of the batter. She appreciates just being calm.


----------

